# Yeast equipment



## bronson (21/7/15)

Hi all, I'm about to step in to the world of splitting my yeast packs to try and save a few bucks here and there and also hsve a little bit more of a hand in the production of my beer. Just curious as to what test tubes people use. I see on ebay you can get 25 for under $4. I picked up a few glass flasks and have a cooling fan and stir bars on the way to rig up a DIY stir plate. Anything else you could suggest that would help? Thanks


----------



## Yob (21/7/15)

theres a bulk buy thread run by MartinOC.. fabulous

send him a PM if you cant find it..

got a link to the tubes on ebay? you want ones that are autoclavable and you might want to look into the 'lets freeze some yeast' thread h34r:


----------



## bronson (21/7/15)

Will do.
ta mate


----------



## mofox1 (21/7/15)

For sizes - I've got a whole bunch of 50ml tubes with only 5 - 10ml of yeast in them from splitting fresh packs (you get about 20 - 30ml of compact yeast from white labs, not sure about wyeast). As a result I'm running out of space in the freezer.

So for splits - I'd advise getting a bunch of smallish ones (10 - 20ml) and then some larger ones (50ml) for storing the results of a split-from-starter, or yeast cake wash.

As Yob mentioned, autoclavable is key. While I don't autoclave, I do steam the fkshit out of em. Those pretty White Lab tubes (preformed PET bottles) go alien vs prawn cracker if you try to steam them!!!! h34r:

And get the ones with molded graduations... I've got some with white markings on the sides that are beginning to wear off.


----------



## Crusty (21/7/15)

I use these, LS22-30
From ProSciTech


----------



## Mr B (21/7/15)

You will probably want to split a 100ml pack into 4. 

From this, I usually turn 30 odd ml (25 billion cells) (the extra comes from the nutrient pouch I think) into a 200ml starter (making 50 billion?), then into a 1.4-1.6 L starter to get a pitch of 250 billion to 300 billion for a 25 L batch at my average gravity.

It is also common for me to grow 25 billion into 50 billion, then split and grow 2 steps again for the two 25L batches (50L) I usually produce and pitch together. Edit: this way you get 8 25L batches from a single pack of liquid yeast, with little risk of yeast mutation problems.

2nd edit: When you finish the steps, let the yeast settle out so you can pour off the excess used starter wort - especially if it is oxidized e.g. on a stirplate.

So, 50 odd ml tubes are pretty good, especially for separating a 1st step starter into 2 for commencing growing a double yeast batch.

BTW, I reuse my tubes, Disan clean and then starsan sterilize.

I use the Brewers Friend pitch rate calculator to work out the maths.


----------



## Judanero (21/7/15)

I have a jet lighter that I use for heat sterilising the lips of flasks (500ml, 2L and two 5Ls), a decent size pressure cooker, and sample jars LS20S-060L 

from: 

https://proscitech.com/?navaction=show_page&chapter=l&page=10

they're 60ml so I usually make a large enough starter (typically 5L) that I can fill two or three of these- the yeast usually only comes to half way.

Edit- I don't sterilise (pressure cook) the sample jars, but I do when using small ball mason jars for collecting yeast/trub straight from fermentor. I don't do that often admittedly, I prefer to make a 2L starter from a smack pack, ferment that out, step it to 5L and then collect yeast from that and pitch the rest into the batch.


----------

